# Parentheses mini fuzz - expression pedal connection



## tommasoc (Jan 27, 2020)

Hello,
I'm preparing to build a parentheses mini fuzz,
has anybody tried to install the expression pedal connection to control the octave section like the new EQD version?
Thanks

Tommaso


----------



## Robert (Jan 27, 2020)

Expression Control Wiring - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Dali (Jan 27, 2020)

Robert said:


> Expression Control Wiring - PedalPCB Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this Wiki entry valid to "almost" any potentiometer or just the Parentheses ?


----------



## benny_profane (Jan 27, 2020)

Dali said:


> Is this Wiki entry valid to "almost" any potentiometer or just the Parentheses ?


Should be all. Be mindful of the pot values, though.


----------



## Robert (Jan 27, 2020)

Dali said:


> Is this Wiki entry valid to "almost" any potentiometer or just the Parentheses ?



Theoretically yes, it would work for any single-gang potentiometer....   but the value of the pot in the circuit / expression pedal has to be taken into consideration.

If the circuit you're adapting uses a 1K pot and your expression pedal has a 10K pot it might not be the best match.


----------



## Dali (Jan 27, 2020)

Found this thread with many values, could be an addition to your page @PedalPCB :

Source: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/guitarpedals/comments/4sr170

Eventide units 25k MONO
Line 6 units 10k MONO
Boss units 10k STEREO
Strymon Units 100k-250k STEREO
Deluxe Memory Man Tap Tempo 100k STEREO
Deluxe Memory BOY 100k STEREO
Memory Lane Delay 100k STEREO
MOOG units 100k STEREO
TC electronics Flashback x4 25k STEREO
Roland Ev5 (stereo 10k)
Line 6 workalike (mono 10k)
Ernie Ball (25k, 250k mono or stereo)
Bespeco VM18L - 20k
Boss FV-500 - 10k linear (expression pot)
Boss EV-5 - 10k linear
Boss EV-7 - 10k linear ("extra range" pot adds up to 50k ohms)
Boss FV-50L - 50k linear
Ernie Ball VP jr. (active) - 25k log
Ernie Ball VP jr. (passive) - 250k log
Korg EXP-2 - 50k linear
Kurzweil CC-1 - 20k linear
Line6 EX-1 - 10k linear
Mission EP-L6 - 10k linear
Moog EP-2 - 50k linear (reducable)
M-Audio EX-P - 10k linear
Pigtronix EP-1 - 20k
Proel Volume Pedal - 100k linear
Roland RV-5 - 10k linear
TC Electronic X1 - 25k log
Yamaha ep-1 20k
Schaller f 121 volume pedal 100k
QUIKLOK VP26U is Switchable 10K or 50K


----------



## tommasoc (Jan 27, 2020)

Robert said:


> Expression Control Wiring - PedalPCB Wiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you! easier than I thought


----------

